# Went to a huge rock concert by myself



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

On the night of the 11th, I saw Muse by myself at a crowded Colosseum. As you can imagine, I was nauseous and feeling really anxious...but I got through it. And I had a great time, seeing Metric and Muse together on the same stage!

I'm still riding the high of the concert, and I feel like, if I can do THAT, I can do anything.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome! There's no greater feeling than seeing live music. :clap

I've been to concerts alone a few times already, my next goal to go to a music festival.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats! I went to ACL this weekend by myself (sorta). Went friday alone and saw The Strokes and went saturday to see Muse too!! I met with some people from the Muse messageboard on saturday though....so not completely by myself. I wouldn't miss a concert for the world just because I had no one to go with. When you are there it's about the music anyways so I don't see why it's weird to go alone.

I must admit going to a huge fest alone was intimidating but I got over it and enjoyed myself. I completely walked out a little while after I got there but gave myself a pep talk, went back in, and stayed.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

HI

I went to see KMFDM alone because tix sold out.

Sucked being alone there.

I wanted to see another show (16 volt with Chemlab and Left Spine Down) but I couldn't get anyone to go (and was short on money). ARGH!!!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

That is great you were able to go. It sounds like an interesting experience. I have never been to a concert, I would like to go to one just to get the experience.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sweet. Nice going :]


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Good for you! I'm dying to do something like that.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats Dave, that is definitely a concert worth pushing yourself to go see, what was your favourite song that got played?


----------



## Pandakin (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats on trying to do something out of your comfort zone! I'm glad you feel that awesome wave length, its really a super feeling to have. ;D


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

That's awesome! Last time I went to a concert I had a panic attack and my friends had to drag me out and I haven't gone to one since! Props to you for doing something I wouldn't dream of doing!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

liso said:


> Congrats! I went to ACL this weekend by myself (sorta). Went friday alone and saw The Strokes and went saturday to see Muse too!! I met with some people from the Muse messageboard on saturday though....so not completely by myself. I wouldn't miss a concert for the world just because I had no one to go with. When you are there it's about the music anyways so I don't see why it's weird to go alone.
> 
> I must admit going to a huge fest alone was intimidating but I got over it and enjoyed myself. I completely walked out a little while after I got there but gave myself a pep talk, went back in, and stayed.


Really cool! Muse were great, weren't they? They're probably tied with Porcupine Tree as my favorite 'current' band.

Going to rock concerts alone isn't so bad after a while. I've kind of gotten used to it. I went to see Iron Maiden live in July alone, and that was much worse, because it was a huge festival. I was mostly bored between sets at the Muse concert, not really scary like I thought it would be.

I'm going to go see Sarah McLachlan live in about two weeks...once again, alone. Should be a fun time. :boogie



BetaBoy90 said:


> Congrats Dave, that is definitely a concert worth pushing yourself to go see, what was your favourite song that got played?


I'm not Dave (a lot of people make that mistake, since our usernames are so similar), but I'll answer this question.

_Supermassive Black Hole:_ This has always been one of my favorite songs, and it was killer seeing it live.
_New Born: _Another one of my favorite Muse songs, and loved that song live.
_Feeling Good: _A beautiful reendition, transformed perfectly from studio to live.
_Resistance: _This is my favorite song off the new album, along with Exogenesis, and I really enjoyed this live.
_Exogenesis Part 1: _I was in shock when they played this. The only thing that would have been more perfect is if they played all three parts...but Part 1 was cool.
_Knights Of Cydonia: _Always brilliant live, and this time was no exception._

I also really loved the lights show, and the background images on the screens. Overall, it was a really energetic and cool concert...one of the best I've ever been to. 
_


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow congrats! Muse is one of my favorite bands, but I still don't know if I could bring myself to go alone. You're so brave


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

Concert highs are the best and going alone is no big deal. You will eventually get "lost" and no one will know who you are with even when you go with people, anyway, plus everyone is having just as much fun.


----------

